# famous cyclist runs into back of car.



## Beebo (19 Nov 2012)

http://news.sky.com/story/1013512/cavendish-collides-with-car-during-training

Here's a non news story. But even the worlds best have to ensure they can stop in time.


----------



## deanE (19 Nov 2012)

This highlights a problem in that professional cyclists train on the open highway and are likely to be travelling at speeds in excess of those suitable for the road conditions. Cavendish was going too fast to stop. I can’t think of another sport that trains under such conditions. Unfortunately, many other cyclists try to ride like the professionals on the highway, even in highly trafficked areas, and then wonder why they come to grief.


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Nov 2012)

deanE said:


> This highlights a problem in that professional cyclists train on the open highway and are likely to be travelling at speeds in excess of those suitable for the road conditions. Cavendish was going too fast to stop. I can’t think of another sport that trains under such conditions. Unfortunately, many other cyclists try to ride like the professionals on the highway, even in highly trafficked areas, and then wonder why they come to grief.


I dont think the problem was speed. It says that the car stopped suddenly. So it might have overtook him and cut him up. Or it could be a case of "Watch this my dear" and slams on infront of a cyclist on purpose.


----------



## Scruffmonster (19 Nov 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I dont think the problem was speed. It says that the car stopped suddenly. So it might have overtook him and cut him up. Or it could be a case of "Watch this my dear" and slams on infront of a cyclist on purpose.


 
WOW


----------



## addictfreak (19 Nov 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I dont think the problem was speed. It says that the car stopped suddenly. So it might have overtook him and cut him up. Or it could be a case of "Watch this my dear" and slams on infront of a cyclist on purpose.



In the absence of any proof, just make something up.


----------



## PK99 (19 Nov 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I dont think the problem was speed. It says that the car stopped suddenly.* So it might have overtook him and cut him up. Or it could be a case of "Watch this my dear" and slams on infront of a cyclist on purpose*.


 
Why invent fantasies like that! i t was more likely that Cav was slipstreaming to get an easy ride home...... see, stupid isn't it?

I may revise my opinion of you as your posts become more troll like


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Nov 2012)

addictfreak said:


> In the absence of any proof, just make something up.


 Steady the Buffs.... the operative word in MatthewT's post is 'Could' - he's just surmising a number of possible scenarios.
FFS, I wish people would not jump into accusations so quickly. Nobody here knows and so a little speculation's OK.


----------



## lulubel (19 Nov 2012)

PK99 said:


> Why invent fantasies like that! i t was more likely that Cav was slipstreaming to get an easy ride home...... see, stupid isn't it?


 
Or he could have simply been distracted and not paying attention to what was happening in front of him ... just like my OH when she rode into the back of a car in town.


----------



## addictfreak (19 Nov 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> Steady the Buffs.... the operative word in MatthewT's post is 'Could' - he's just surmising a number of possible scenarios.
> FFS, I wish people would not jump into accusations so quickly. Nobody here knows and so a little speculation's OK.



Far enough, but why only give scenarios where the motorist is at fault.


----------



## PK99 (19 Nov 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> Steady the Buffs.... the operative word in MatthewT's post is 'Could' - he's just surmising a number of possible scenarios.
> FFS, I wish people would not jump into accusations so quickly. Nobody here knows and so a little speculation's OK.


 
In all likelihood very little speculation is needed: In any road accident if you run into the back of someone you are at fault in all but the most exceptional of circumstances.

The most reasonable speculation is the Cav was riding too fast/close to stop.


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Nov 2012)

PK99 said:


> The most reasonable speculation is the Cav was riding too fast/close to stop.


Thats probably true, or a large part of the incident. He is used to tailing pace cars and other cyclists closely so he might have been doing it to this car.


----------



## beastie (19 Nov 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Thats probably true, or a large part of the incident. He is used to tailing pace cars and other cyclists closely so he might have been doing it to this car.





Matthew_T said:


> Thats probably true, or a large part of the incident. He is used to tailing pace cars and other cyclists closely so he might have been doing it to this car.



Make your mind up Matthew.


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Nov 2012)

beastie said:


> Make your mind up Matthew.


I normally give that impression. I give my opinion, and than upon reading other peoples views, change my opinion to agree with them as they are normally right.

It gets confusing from time to time.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Nov 2012)

beastie said:


> Make your mind up Matthew.


 When speculating any number of scenarios can be true even opposing ones. God lighten-up you lot.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Nov 2012)

PK99 said:


> In all likelihood very little speculation is needed: In any road accident if you run into the back of someone you are at fault in all but the most exceptional of circumstances.
> 
> The most reasonable speculation is the Cav was riding too fast/close to stop.


 But then how many of us have been riding along at a sensible speed and been overtaken by a car that suddenly stops or slows down or turns left? In that case it's not the speed we're going it's the action of the driver.


----------



## beastie (19 Nov 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> When speculating any number of scenarios can be true even opposing ones. God lighten-up you lot.


I was tongue in cheek there. Shoulda put a smiley.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Nov 2012)

addictfreak said:


> Far enough, but why only give scenarios where the motorist is at fault.


 Why not? It's just a proposal?


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Nov 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I normally give that impression. I give my opinion, and than upon reading other peoples views, change my opinion to agree with them as they are normally sometimes right.
> 
> It gets confusing from time to time.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Buddfox (19 Nov 2012)

I wondered if the "If anyone cares" but of the tweet was him speculating it wouldn't get as much coverage as Wiggo or Sutton (which it hasn't, so far as I'm aware).


----------



## HLaB (19 Nov 2012)

Fortunately they are reporting he is ok.


----------



## Berties (19 Nov 2012)

Looking at his tweet he seems to have a bit of a chip on his shoulder!thinking that no one cares,seems unusual from such a cycling ambassador


----------



## raindog (19 Nov 2012)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/famous-cyclist-runs-into-back-of-car.118081/


----------



## MattHB (19 Nov 2012)

Cav doesnt!


----------



## asterix (19 Nov 2012)

Well I guess Cavendish isn't Shakespeare! And he just hit a car.. Don't expect works of literature.

As for what happened,



deanE said:


> This highlights a problem in that professional cyclists train on the open highway and are likely to be travelling at speeds in excess of those suitable for the road conditions. Cavendish was going too fast to stop. I can’t think of another sport that trains under such conditions. Unfortunately, many other cyclists try to ride like the professionals on the highway, even in highly trafficked areas, and then wonder why they come to grief.


 
Is as likely as any. More so than a driver trying to kill him!


----------



## Berties (19 Nov 2012)

Lets wait for the full story before taking cav to kangaroo court,from his tweets he is feeling sorry for himself


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Nov 2012)

With Wiggins, Sutton and then all those British men who came off at the weekend's track cycling, the ''If anybody cares.' bit suggests he's feeling left out.


----------



## thom (19 Nov 2012)

I think he was day dreaming due to being luvved up. He's just got engaged innit.


----------



## rich p (19 Nov 2012)

Berties said:


> Looking at his tweet he seems to have a bit of a chip on his shoulder!thinking that no one cares,seems unusual from such a cycling ambassador


Are you a qualified psychiatrist or just a gifted amateur?


----------



## rich p (19 Nov 2012)

thom said:


> I think he was day dreaming due to being luvved up. He's just got engaged innit.


You mean. you mean, you mean.....

....Delilah was born out of wedlock!


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Nov 2012)

which one of us hasn't?


----------



## Berties (19 Nov 2012)

rich p said:


> Are you a qualified psychiatrist or just a gifted amateur?


Look at his tweet,don't take a psychiatrist to see he's down about something does it!
but as he's now on the way to California now to ride I'm sure he will be as happy as can be,


----------



## addictfreak (19 Nov 2012)

Berties said:


> Lets wait for the full story before taking cav to kangaroo court,from his tweets he is feeling sorry for himself



Why let the truth spoil a good story?


----------



## rich p (19 Nov 2012)

Berties said:


> Look at his tweet,don't take a psychiatrist to see he's down about something does it!
> but as he's now on the way to California now to ride I'm sure he will be as happy as can be,


Ah, okay Bertie, an amateur then


----------



## johnr (19 Nov 2012)

C'mon lads, lets get real. Cav was just showing motorists that if they try and take his mate Wiggins out they'll have him to deal with. He just overdid it a bit. Watch out drivers, next time he'll be better prepared.


----------



## tigger (19 Nov 2012)

And another story just in. I slid off my bike due to ice at the weekend. Nothing damaged. If anyone cares.


----------



## thom (19 Nov 2012)

tigger said:


> And another story just in. I slid off my bike due to ice at the weekend. Nothing damaged. If anyone cares.


Why did you take the stabilisers off ?


----------



## tigger (19 Nov 2012)

thom said:


> Why did you take the stabilisers off ?



Hey I want sympathy, can't you tell that was a cry for help! (Nice bike though, I dream of a bike with tiger stripes!)


----------



## thom (19 Nov 2012)

tigger said:


> Hey I want sympathy, can't you tell that was a cry for help! (Nice bike though, I dream of a bike with tiger stripes!)


Get well soon. Hope this perks you up :


----------



## tigger (19 Nov 2012)

That looks Gggggrrrrrrrreat!


----------



## Boris Bajic (20 Nov 2012)

It was Twitter. This medium has improved my life beyond measure. Without it I would know even less than I do now (barely possible) and have even fewer opinions.

I had no idea until Twitter spread to the ranks of true celebrity that people had such difficulty selecting a breakfast cereal.

But on the serious issue of training on the roads, it does make me slightly nervous at times that people do it. I do it (alone and with my middle child - who races). When you are head-down and working hard, there is a marginal increase in the risks being taken. I do not think it significant enough to stop me doing it - a tiny incremental risk added to an already-tiny one. But there is a greater risk.

There was a stupido-massimo post many months ago on this forum from a member who'd been on another rider's wheel in a chain gang and had swerved when the rider in front braked heavily. He was asking advice about seeking compensation from the council, as he's swerved into a drain cover and crashed.

I thought at first it was a comedy post... but no. Worse still, he was being advised to go for all he could get.

Such people are in a tiny minority, but while they are out in chain gangs, there will always be a slightly spiked risk in training out on the public highway.


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Nov 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> With Wiggins, Sutton and then all those British men who came off at the weekend's track cycling, the ''If anybody cares.' bit suggests he's feeling left out.


If only he hadn't made such a mess of the Olympics....


----------



## raindog (20 Nov 2012)

Cavendish "made such a mess of the Olympics"?


----------



## Buddfox (20 Nov 2012)

There are other sports that suffer the same challenges (well at least one, but am sure there are plenty) - rowing, for example. This was particularly true before they built the GB national centre near Caversham. I think it was Cracknell or Pinsent who commented, with regards to having to do their training on the Thames at Henley and compete with other crews, leisure craft etc. that it was like David Beckham lining up a free kick in training and having someone walking their dog across his path. But even now most of the GB rowers can be found training at various locations along the Thames, be it the Tideway or further upstream.

I don't think it's such a bad thing, so long as it doesn't become ridiculous.


----------



## Crankarm (20 Nov 2012)

SMIDSY.

Was his bike ok?


----------



## Crankarm (20 Nov 2012)

addictfreak said:


> In the absence of any proof, just make something up.


 


> Mark Cavendish said he is "relatively ok" after his cycle hit the back of a car that braked suddenly in Italy.
> The 27-year-old from the Isle of Man wrote on Twitter: "Went & hit the back of a car that slammed on today in training


 
Matthew's speculation is not totally without substance.


----------



## addictfreak (20 Nov 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Matthew's speculation is not totally without substance.



Apart from the fact that there's no mention of the car overtaking him before the accident or no evidence that the car cut him up, or that the driver said to the passenger (if there was one) 'watch this!' 
Other than that your right.


----------



## John Ponting (20 Nov 2012)

Berties said:


> Lets wait for the full story before taking *car driver* to kangaroo court,from his tweets he is feeling sorry for himself


 
Just to be impartial.


----------



## Alun (20 Nov 2012)

John Ponting said:


> Just to be impartial.


What ! The car driver's tweeting about it as well ?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (24 Nov 2012)

From what i heard, the car driver was Benito Mussolini grand daughters best friends auntys Grandma, who still blames a pilot from the Isle of Man for bombing their Italian Chippy during the war (heard it from a mate who was talking to a taxi drivers daughter in law) thats why she spent 60 years driving round Italy looking for an Isle of Manion to slam her brakes on in front of.


----------



## Boris Bajic (26 Nov 2012)

DiddlyDodds said:


> From what i heard, the car driver was from Benito Mussolini grand daughters best friends auntys Grandma, who still blames a pilot from the Isle of Man for bombing their Italian Chippy during the war (heard it from a mate who was talking to a taxi drivers daughter in law) thats why she spent 60 years driving round Italy looking for an Isle of Manion to slam her brakes on in front of.


 
That sounds highly likely and is utterly typical of the underhand, corrupt and spiteful mentality one comes across so frequently in so-called "Italy".

They are the worst in the World for exaggerating everything (and I mean everything).

They are also the worst at holding onto a grudge. That chip shop was bombed seventy years ago! And let's not forget who invaded whom 2,000 years ago. Some of have long memories, Julius.

It is qute clear to me that it was the car driver who was at fault. Have you seen that lot driving?

Utterly, utterly shocking and yet just what one expects.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Nov 2012)

Cars have no place on the road Boris


----------



## byegad (26 Nov 2012)

Total none story and something that happens fairly regularly.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (26 Nov 2012)

I think is is a back lash from the Roman Empire , after all what did the Romans ever do for us


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (26 Nov 2012)

I was too close to a car that braked once. Nearly hit it.
Unfortunately twitter didn't exist then so no-one knew about it until now.


----------



## byegad (26 Nov 2012)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I think is is a back lash from the Roman Empire , after all what did the Romans ever do for us


Except roads.


----------



## byegad (26 Nov 2012)

And sewers.


----------



## Crankarm (26 Nov 2012)

SMIDSY.


----------



## asterix (27 Nov 2012)

byegad said:


> Total none story and something that happens fairly regularly.


 
Yup, had to brake hard after this taxi overtook me in heavy rain Saturday then had to slow suddenly for a bend that I could have got round much quicker. I was able to explain the problem to him about 50 metres further on when he was in the next traffic jam.

Half an hour later a people carrier overtook me, stuck the left flasher on and started to brake. Maintaining my speed this time I overtook them well before the turn but I might have had to brake hard for that one too.

I think the problem is that drivers expect cyclists to be going a certain speed and if you go a bit faster some of them have difficulties with the concept. I shall stick to my slower bike in town once I get the lights fitted up.


----------

